# Marketing a FSBO



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am putting my condo for sale since I will be relocating in July. I plan to go the FSBO route and would like some advice. How long in advance would you put a property on sale ? I think that 4 months should be plenty. Or is that too early ?

Also, what are good marketing avenues for FSBO? I have brainstormed the following so far:

- FSBO.ca website
- Kijiji.ca & Craig<s list
- LesPACS.com (an advertisement site in Qc)
- Workplace
- Uniersity (I am right next to it)
- Friends

Aything eles you would recommend ?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Put an ad up in your condo on the bulletin boards

Tell management as well and security guards - someone might ask them.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Also regular newspapers where real estate agents post their ads.


----------



## wealthyboomer (Feb 1, 2010)

Advertise like a bandit....everywhere possible, but most importantly within the area that you are targeting. Advertise in all media, and stores, etc. that are in the area of your property. People look in an area, therefore, they will be looking at advertising, and questioning others within that neighbourhood. They will be driving up and down the streets of the areas that are of interest to them. They will be looking at advertising in that area, as are their friends who will be telling them what is available.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Also, you need to decide if you are willing to pay "buyer agent commissions". Obvioulsy, you would rather not, but most buyer agents will respond to your advertising and many will have interested clients looking to buy. If your answer is no, that will pretty much be the end of the conversation. It may be worth it to you to pay these. They will be exactly 1/2 of what the total commissions would be.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Watch out though not to sign a listing with these agents calling in "with clients" Tell them if they bring a client you'll pay. Some of them call and claim they have clients when they really don't 

I had an ad in the paper and I have to say mostly agents called me...most claimed they had clients but only one actually brought several clients.


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

How does it work with buyers agents ? If a client visits me on his own (no agent) but he is also looking on for condos with an agent at the same time, will I have to pay a buyer<s commission to the agent even if the buyer did all the work and the agnet was not involved ? I just want to be clear on that. 

Dave


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

No you wouldn't have to pay but the buyer might depending on the actual contract he signed.

Some buyer's agency contracts are limited by time, location's actually shown or both. 

In any case if you don't sign it you cannot be held liable. That agreement is between the buyer and the agent.

An agent may well want you to sign something to the effect that if his buyer buys the unit you will pay his commission. It should name the specific buyer and also specify a time frame.


----------

